# NX1600 to NX2000 Brake Upgrade



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

I've searched, read alot and am still searching and need some help. If you have the answer or can point me to a thread that can help, I'd appreciate it.

First, can ABS parts be used in a non-ABS car? I haven't seen this specifically addressed and want to be sure before getting parts.
Second, I'm staying with the stock rear drums. Will the MC from the NX2000 work with this? Most articles refer to using an Altima MC.

Any other tips from those who've done this upgrade would be appreciated.


----------

